# New Targas and Vans Fargos



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn son, you broke them your first day and you still like em??!! They must be one helluva binding. I would be significantly frusterated and probably through with a binding if they broke the first day. Glad you like your new stuff though. :thumbsup:


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

It was probably a flaw in the plastic and not Rome's falt. It happened when I stepped out of it at the lift and the buckle side just flew off. Besides I'm to old and life's to short to sweat the small stuff.

Papa you've got to be older than dirt to be calling me son.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

HAHA Catchy Rob & Big lingo son. I agree with you that it was probably an isolated case. I haven't heard too many complaints about Romes. I would nonetheless, still be pissed off if I bought a pair of $270 bindings and had them break my first day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

You must have really 'done work' on those bindings(sorry, couldn't resist another Rob and Big catch phrase).


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

I guess you can blame my lack of being pissed on my boots. My previous brand of boots were Shitty's. I wouldn't recommend them to anyone. And the riding helped a bunch too. The 1st day had 10" of fresh, the 2nd was a ride necked day (it felt like it was in the 80s), and the 3rd day was nuke day where you could barely see which way to go it was snowing so hard. I returned home to 50mph wind with blowing sand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

rubbertoe said:


> I I wear a size 12 boot and wouldn't suggest the targas for anyone with a bigger foot The ankle strap seemed just barely long enough for me.
> Both boots and bindings are great and I would recommend them to anyone.


Even at size 12 you should be able to have more room for adjustment... 

Sucks that you snapped one and still made a day out of it... I had to call it a day when my old sims bindings took a sh*t on me!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh if only you had broken the strap of a burton binder...
this thread would have 50+ posts in it by now, from those telling you _you should've bought rome_!


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

At my age if I broke a Big 5 binding you could bet it was a flaw in the material and not due to stress from riding. Anytime there is less than 200lb pressing on the top of my board I slow my butt down because I'm catching too big of air. :laugh:


----------

